# control4 media controller hung



## littlebiggy (May 11, 2010)

Hi, my 2006-era control4 media controller broke: 

it boots and displays
the following error message:


*Note*
FS Check Code:
(134)
Continuing...



Then, sometimes I continue to hear disk activity, and sometimes I hear

no disk activity - ultimately I end up with a blank, lit screen and no 

functionality (dimmers, etc). 

Any help appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------

